# To intuitives, what are some times you exhibited psychic behaviors?



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@Rebelgoatalliance

First, thanks for the link - I had been looking for that for a while. I couldn't remember where it was from. 

Second, while I agree with you on almost everything that you say, I still think it is wise to stay open to the possibility that there is something more than where science has gotten us thus far. If there weren't, it would be sad to think we have discovered it all. I bet even in the situations where it may seem like a total spontaneous occurrence of uncanny coincidence there could be several factors that we have not stumbled upon yet at play. 

At the beginning of this thread I posted a list of my experiences. I don't think I'm psychic any more than I think you or anyone else on this forum are. I know there's an explanation for it; I am as yet unsatisfied with the ones supplied thus far. : )


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

brightflashes said:


> @Rebelgoatalliance
> 
> First, thanks for the link - I had been looking for that for a while. I couldn't remember where it was from.
> 
> ...


That's fair.

I'm not totally opposed to ideas like ESP, my Grandfather had an out-of-body experience after a car accident*. I can't really say what I believe about what "really," happened. It could have been a phenomena unknown to science as far as I know, I just don't think it can be conflated with intuition in the way the word is used in personality typing.

*It may have been a full-blown near-death experience, I can't remember, although he was fine and is still alive now at about 92. He has some interesting spiritual beliefs that seem kind of surprising from an old army sergeant, and I think they stem from this event. He told me that he thinks that the deceased can "spectate" after death, and I have no idea if he's right or not because I haven't died, so I just requested that he not spectate while I'm on the toilet.


----------



## Dissymetry (Apr 15, 2019)

Catwalk said:


> OP has knowledge that X-person is in college and attempting to get a master degree. OP lazily says, "You're going to get into a master degree program." It happens. There is nothing unique about that (i.e. normative intuition). All people do this daily without a second thought. OP just made a claim about a possibility (Ne-like), that anyone could make a logical connection towards. The term for this is called 'false hope' not intuition. And I just 'feel this with all the faith inside me' with knowing absolutely nothing about OP, and I am willing to bet it is correct.


Is what you refer to as "normative intuition" not the very same intuition Jung refers to as intuition? Of course there is nothing unique about this situation, intuition is an every day occurrence for most of us. This does not alter the fact that what the OP suggested is still intuition does it?

What you are saying here is contradictory because you state that it is "normative intuition" (the same intuition as understood by Jung) and also referring to it as "false hope" which you specify as "not intuition". So which one is it? Is it intuition (normative intuition) or is it "false hope" (not intuition)?



> I did not say my intuition was "learned" - I claimed I trained it overtime via childhood/infancy to be 'sensitive' to particulars (narrowed Ni-approach); increasing in accuracy starting from birth from manipulation/interaction with the world - not that I read a book about 'how to be intuitive'. This is also why children of X-type are more susceptible to fluctuate before enabled (genetic) aspects of personality type are fixed, the amount you exercise (N-S) enabled types at birth via positioning plays a role in how I 'developed' to be how I am today in regards to Typology (e.g. different degrees of N and S - a combination of factors, such as a predisposition towards certain hobbies/information/behaviors), rather than I just being 'born' with some genius adult-capacity level ability to read others as a newborn with no grounds; development comes in stages - and there are various things that contributed to my development as a N-dom, I only say that whatever is happening with (OP) is not simply _just _'N' - but may come from what 'N' requires to perform optimally, if not assisted the accuracy and why my 'guesses' are often transformative (N), long-winded and informative (T) without it being demonstrated (-S), readily apparent in actuality (-S) or in any 'book' (T). That is usually what "_wow, how did you know/do that?_" means when I hear it from others. Intuitive children are born with an enabled disposition towards (N). Likewise with (S) children who also 'excercised' instinctively, keeping them fit, into adulthood (until cognitive decline) with age.
> 
> My intuition feels more like a deep understanding without 'needing to explain' (from others) .. rather than a sporadic psychic random dream of some sort. I do not feel this with my (T); it requires more work, research, explanation and detail.


I did not claim your intuition was learned I said: "what you refer to as intuitive "insights" is in fact Thinking connecting information together that you've learnt or read while studying". I am suggesting here that what you refer to as intuitive insights sounds to me like a combination of Thinking putting together information you have gathered while studying. I do not think this is quite the same as intuition. I am suggesting nothing similar to you reading a book and learning about intuition.

I have some questions about what you have said:
Why do you relate "transformative" to N?
Why do you relate being long-winded, informative and books to T?

You say that your intuition feels more like a deep understanding without "needing to explain" rather than a sporadic psychic dream of some sort, this to me appears dismissive of actual intuition which is in fact sporadic and of a psychic dream-like nature, intuitive types chase insights and inspiration (both introverted and extroverted types) but you refer to your own intuition as the exact opposite of this and outline it as something much closer to Thinking. Can you explain this?



> I don't shrug off intuition. I shrug off 'psychic' powers. The latter is magical thinking, the former (parochial knowledge/data processing inputs/outputs).
> 
> The "information" observed did not come through sensation. It came through the global complex (e.g. eye-sight), which informs (Ni) on how to process the data ("auras"), then feeds it into the (logical) functions (i.e. sense-makers) to manipulate into something interesting to say.
> 
> ...


I think we have a disagreement about what intuition is here on a fundamental level but I notice another inconsistency I am hoping you can explain. Earlier you said:



> I am good at reading things [via] intuition - but I also learned a great deal from academics, study and information for grounds, which is what makes my "insights" so impressive. Not because they are kooky/physic powers, but because they seem intellectually intriguing, even if substantially off base.
> 
> The only reason my (intuition) is accurate is because I have trained it to be over the years to be sensitive to particulars, while overdosing myself on data to strengthen the direction and learning how to apply/link my intuition quickly, starting from a child, where I made fun of excessive/random knowledge gain in comparison to other children, I remember I always did more, the unnecessary, and beyond the amount to gain knowledge, which was just a burning desire unexplained.


Now you refer to intuition as "parochial" knowledge which implies it is short-sighted or limited in some way. This is at odds with how you have said you developed your own intuition by learning "beyond the amount to gain knowledge". Am I missing something or do you also see the contradiction? I understand N types are contradictory by nature but it does make things confusing for me. 

Are you suggesting that eye-sight is not sensation? Can you talk more about this? I think a lot of what you have said is made up.



> Perhaps. This entire post is made up, after all. I am not referring to any source.


Is this all made up?



> You and (OP) are simply Ne-users. The claims are very familiar. Especially with (NF) types.


I think I understand why I am struggling to see eye to eye with you. You think Ne is something that can be "used". I disagree with this on the basis of "Ne" not really existing but actually denoting the extroverted intuitive type. Which of course is an entire type and not a "thing" that can be used, I can not be an "Ne-user" because "Ne-users" do not really exist as I understand this. It is fun to theorise on I admit.



> I did not claim that "general knowledge/studying/gathering" information was (N). I claimed it is my knowledge of this information that gives the illusion that (N) is doing more than it actually is, and likely biases other users. There is no scientifically interesting research or data on 'physic' powers, but much so on intuition. (N) does absolutely nothing but "give me things" to process - whether it be "aura readings" or the like.
> The preference_ for grounds_ is not mutually exclusive with a dominant (N) function - but rather just a product of being an (NT).


I did not claim that _you _claimed "general knowledge/studying/gathering" information was N. You have admitted to making things up above. How do I know that your prior knowledge of information gives anyone the illusion that N does more than it does? How can I be sure you are not making this up? 

A preference "for grounds" is not mutually exclusive with N dominance no but can a stronger argument not be made for this suggesting an S preference over an N preference? 



> However, the reason I am more often than not, "spot on" and correct is also because I am applying (Thinking - factual/logical processing) to my "intuition". I have studied Psych for years. But I would argue the only reason I did it was because (Ni) drove me to do so. INTJ intuition is almost always "informed" and supported by thinking/factual analysis. I could go "off the top of my head", I prefer not to do so.


How did "Ni" drive you to studying psychology?



> (OP) is taking random guessing into the unknown off whatever; which I do as well, but do not keep notes or track. I would say the keen awareness of this happening is bizarre for a (N)-dominant, since the only time I pick up "N" residue is after the damage is done; then someone asks me to 'explain' and I haven't much to say except, "I just knew." If not, I simply say (N) is a deep understanding without the need to study - but the accuracy I have also comes from (information) I gain.


This logic is flawed. The fact that _you _type yourself as an N dominant and do not keep notes or track your random guesses is irrelevant. I think that what you think is intuition is just prior knowledge and thinking. I do not think much of what you say is intuition is intuition in the normal sense of the term.



> Intuitive types - INTJ's in specific, follow similar patterns in being educated with acquiring great deals of knowledge, usually above that of Sensors, they gravitate towards particular areas. INTJ children, for example, often report reading more than other children. They are usually correct because they know things (both factually) and intuitively. All of what makes "INTJ" how they are, is not simply a strong (Ni).


What is the source of this claim that INTJs acquire more knowledge than Sensors? I am very confused because Sensation is the scientific fact based function I think it makes sense that Sensation types would be more interested in seeking factual knowledge than Intuitive types. I think this is related to the difference between the normal understanding of intuition (the one Jung follows) and the MBTI version of intuition that seems to include a lot of general introversion and thinking aspects in it. I question how much I can rely on what you are saying about being correct factually and intuitively because to start where is the proof that INTJs would lead with "Ni" in the first place?

This simple question asks more than it appears to because there is no scientific or factual answer to it which brings a lot of what you have said about intuition, INTJs and "Ni" into question. Unless of course you are just theorising without a source and this is all made up.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Dissymetry said:


> [snip]


Now we are discussing something else entirely. If going by more (factual) basis of Typology, I will agree "NT-J" is simply a "T" with N (Ti/Ni). And the 'cognitive functions' are incoherent.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

meandshoe said:


> I know an INTJ who trained himself to guess college students' majors because he wanted to be like Sherlock Holmes. He's really good at guessing in general. I took an how intuitive are you quiz and scored 75%, and it was all guessing. Sometimes I find myself knowing things without knowing how I know and not being surprised when I find out what I knew was right all along. Sometimes I don't guess but just know, judging from people's behaviors and interactions.


I don't know about the Sherlock bit; but NTJ certainly have a history of "training" themselves in various ways; it is no coincidence they occupy high fields of specific study, they have been doing that since birth and/or young ages - driven by a particular (openness) and desire for (knowledge) that comes from intuitiveness and thinking together.

Most are also Ennea. 5's (knowledge hungry/anxious types), which is an obsession of the type, there is always a "void" that must be filled with information/data - or they begin to feel incomplete, helpless, unable to effectively navigate the world, etc.



> I'm curious as to whether sensing people also go through this or is it just intuitives. I've had weird moments in the past when I just say things from stream of consciousness and I turn out to be right. My sensing friend didn't understand how I could have predicted that day she would get her result and called me psychic. I read that psychic ness is mainly INFJ's Ni at work, which is why I directed this post to other intuitives to see if people with Ni process also undergo similar things. Sensing people don't seem to go through the same thing.


It likely does not manifest the same way. (Sensor(s)) need bodily relation/fiction to get (deep) understanding of things - which can in a sense come "from within via friction/actuality" but it is more more apparent, whereas (N) is more so like a 'disassociative floating brain' coming from where ever with no root in actuality.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Psychic is the wrong word I think to describe Intuition.


----------



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

Not sure how tied N is to psi ability. But I've had precognitive events mostly along with one OBE I can remember. Nothing more than that though.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Intuitives =/= psychics

I'm open to entertaining the possibility that people who possess psychic abilities may have a higher chance to identify as intuitives, but it could be personal bias at play. 

What is more probable is that intuitives *could* be more open to the possibility of paranormal phenomena existing in the first place. Though one could argue that thinkers will be more likely to explain away such phenomena as something normal/in the physical realm. 

Overall, I don't think there's enough evidence to prove or disprove the OPs original assumptions.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

There have been numerous occasions where I'd hear a song in my head minutes before hearing it on the radio.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> There have been numerous occasions where I'd hear a song in my head minutes before hearing it on the radio.


Maybe you subconsciously picked up on a pattern of when the radio will play a specific song or type of song. Sometimes you are right and sometimes you are not (resulting in numerous but not all occasions where you will hear the song play). I always wondered if this is how Intuitives brains worked - they are not aware that they have already "picked up" on certain patterns until it comes into usage and then because they do not know where it comes from, they ponder about it and one cause could seem to be psychic powers.

Not saying that psychics aren't Intuitive. Some very well might be. I wouldn't know or be able to prove this though.


----------



## Not_A_Nonymous_Person (Dec 2, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> There have been numerous occasions where I'd hear a song in my head minutes before hearing it on the radio.


This. For me it's usually not that I hear the song in my head, but I come to think about it. Then it comes on the radio. Unfortunately for me, it mostly happens with songs that are annoying, but sometimes it's the good ones too.

I do hear songs in my head too, but usually not related to this phenomenon.

I think @Bunniculla is right, there's a pattern of when the songs play, and I subconsciously pick up on that. Supporting that theory is that it happens much more frequently on certain radio stations.

Another thing that happens to me sometimes, which has almost had me wondering if humans (or at least I) can pick up FM signals into the subconscious somehow, is that some mornings when I listen the first time to the hourly news broadcast, I feel that I have already heard these news - sometimes word-by-word - despite them being new for the day, and I'm absolutely sure that I haven't heard, seen or read them before.

Also, rarely but extremely accurately, it has happened that I dream of something that soon happens. It has happened a few times, but right now I can only come up with one example. It was when I was living with my parents, and outside my bedroom, but not visible from it, there's a lamp with three bulbs in it. I had a dream that a particular one of them had gone out. The next morning, that one particular bulb was out. Almost all bulbs in the house - including this one - were CFL:s, so a bulb burning out was something that only happened about once a year, even though there are probably thirty bulbs in the house total. Dreaming not just that _a_ bulb have burned out, and it being out the next morning, but also _the exact one_ out of about 30, that's a bit too much for being a coincidence.

It's possible that the bulb was already broken in the evening before, and I subconsciously noticed that the room was a bit darker than usual, particularly in the direction said bulb was facing. I'm fairly sure that the songs coming up on the radio is according to Bunniculla's explanation. But I have absolutely no reasonable explanation to knowing the news, sometimes word by word, before listening to them.


(I'm not sure if I'm N or S - IxTx)


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

I think I'm going to have to wait a really long time to find out if I'm right about any of my major intuitions.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

I also see intuition in this context as subconscious pattern recognition --> a calculated guess/prediction rather than anything actually 'psychic'. The trippy part for Ni dominant me is it's presented to, and/or accepted by, my conscious mind as knowledge/fact/truth (rather than probably/likely, which is the way I normally/consciously think when I'm calculating probabilities). Some examples of my experience:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First one I strongly recall was as a kid. I was playing with a friend at a park. She found cigarettes in this bark-mulch/ground covering stuff. I had no interest and continued talking and moving on. Still investigating her find as we walked, she lamented there were no matches or lighter inside the package. Without thinking, I immediately & confidently stated: "they are over there, next to where you found the cigarettes". 

As soon as these words fell out of my mouth I was _mortified_. "How could I know?" I thought, and "why did I say that?". I felt so embarrassed -- I'd just lied/made up a story, seemingly for no reason no less. I was about to apologize and explain how I had no idea what came over me but my friend, who had acted quickly on the news and was already hand-deep in bark/mulch, suddenly victoriously held up a lighter (in addition to the corners of her mouth).

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A more recent example was at a bookstore (one I hadn't been to before). Upon arrival I stuck my face in a book. My friend, who had some admin to do, grew bored of standing in the long line and came over to lament she just needed to speak to the manager (said while actively looking around, presumably for the manager). I lifted my head and, without thinking & with more certainty than I had any right to, stated "that's the manager there" [person moving across the other side of the store]. And then I looked back down and kept reading (I no longer question my intuition in these contexts).

Baffled, my friend asked how I knew.
"Idk, maybe it's the way they move quickly, with purpose & vibe like they own the place"
"But you had your head down, reading!"
"Periphery vision I guess"
[It turned out that person was in fact the manager]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On a separate note: I use my intuition with my job which involves processing a lot of fast-changing/incoming information. Once I feel 'plugged in' I can have an experience where it feels like the trend 'wants' to head in X direction (and it ultimately does move that way). I'm aware it's just subconscious processing of information I've seen (whether I recognize I've seen it or not). A lot is written about the value of intuition in this field. 

The hard part has been learning to rely on it with work (and/or where I have to communicate my reasoning to someone else). So I tend to take the subconscious --> conscious information and then backtrack to try to work out it's validity (even though it's presented with certainty already). 

When it comes to serious things "bc Ni said so" isn't going to cut it, not even for myself, which is interesting -- it seems the nature of intuition is it's too cloaked to be trusted/taken seriously (reminds me of the "show your work!" math mantra that was the bane of my existence for a time...)


----------



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

recently been trying to get better at remote viewing, but I'm not really suited to keeping my mind still long enough to get imagery. I need better meditation practice.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

psss, i also have superpowers, don't tell em


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Some of the weirder experiences of Ni is having predictive dreams. One came to pass yesterday. I was standing somewhere, and a number of things were going on, and I suddenly remembered a dream I had several years ago that matched that very moment down to inexplicable detail. That's happened a handful of times in my life, so far. It could be coincidence, or maybe I'm imposing the moment onto the dream and fabricating that those details occurred in the dream. In any case, sometimes waking moments become entwined with dream experiences, and I have trouble discerning the source of this pattern.

On a more mundane level, I also tend to 'know where things are' without much forethought or direct observation, as Dare explains.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Dare said:


> I also see intuition in this context as subconscious pattern recognition --> a calculated guess/prediction rather than anything actually 'psychic'. The trippy part for Ni dominant me is it's presented to, and/or accepted by, my conscious mind as knowledge/fact/truth (rather than probably/likely, which is the way I normally/consciously think when I'm calculating probabilities). Some examples of my experience:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


That was a very detailed and descriptive account of how you use your Ni! For me personally, I found it very helpful to read about usage of Ni in this manner, since I never really understood the usual, vague descriptions of Ni (although I understand it can be hard to describe something so subjective/abstract). I guess you picked up patterns and cues of "what will come next" throughout life and applied them to situations that fit the general "mold". Similar to Ti in a way, also similar to Si in a way, but also different haha.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

I had an uneasy feeling in the year leading up to the 9/11 attacks that something big was about to happen. I’ve been having that feeling again for the past few weeks...so much tension in the air.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't believe in psychic powers, intuition just looks at patterns a person has observed in the past to make predictions that follow those patterns. But as for when I've had a great intuitive prediction, I can't think of anything specific. But one rather annoying thing is I can turn the tiniest, tiniest, tineist details about a story into experience-ruining spoilers, especially with games. I drive one of my friends mad because I won't let him say anything at all about a game I'm planning to play in our group chat, but seriously. Someone can tell me who their favourite character in a game etc is, and my brain will automatically use that to predict and spoil something about the story. I can turn a character's prominence on the internet or on Google results into a spoiler. I can turn simple character fanart into spoilers. I'm just familiar with too many tropes and common story patterns and elements that if I hear just one tiny detail my brain can use it to predict things based on those patterns, and it can ruin a game for me. I avoid trailers for things like plague because I can just work out too many things prematurely that I don't want to know yet.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

> What are some times you were really intuitive/psychic/read people really well/sensitive to others' energies?


Recently I had a precognitive dream that my cousins child was going to die.

I dreamt I would meet my boyfriend and his best friend, and knew the exact nickname for his best friend before I even met the guy or anyone told me.

Ive seen auras, and have been through a whole weird connection with another person. I could telepathically speak to him.
In fact, I learned how to communicate telepathically with strangers too. Its not something I like to think about too much, though, because it caused mass hysteria at some point.

Im clairaudient, and hear voices speak to me on occasion. Not often enough to be schizophrenic voices, and it sounds like real people, speaking directly into my ear, but no ones there.
or whispers across a house.

I can be rather empathic at times, but I usually choose not to reveal when Im having one of those moments. 

I have precognitive deja vu moments all the time, though.


----------



## DavidGH (Aug 10, 2019)

I’ve never encountered this where the intuitive simply doesn’t remember something. My elder brother is an intuitive and has such things happen. His memory is hazy though. He will have flashes of insight that cannot be explained. Until I remind him that basically the exact same thing happened previously and he’s describing what happened next. He doesn’t remember the event, though, so he isn’t consciously aware of the fact that he is simply describing a rerun.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I make "good guesses" a lot. I wouldn't call it "psychic" it is just I seem to know things that I don't always consciously know before anyone else does. I'm also not afraid to go out on a limb and make predictions based on what I already know. I'm a knowledge vacuum. I accumulate a lot via both conscious and subconscious means. A lot of times, a specific situation will cause me to remember a reference that comes in handy.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

I’m a Claircognizant empath and a scientist. Thats a combo you don’t see every day. 
Ne = <
Ni = >
CCog = —


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> -I predicted Robin William's death in detail except I didn't know it was him; I just knew it was a male celebrity, but the details were staggering.


Definitely interested in hearing more about this one, surprised I'm the first person to request elaboration.


----------



## TacoTach (Apr 6, 2019)

Pizzafari said:


> I don't believe in psychic powers, intuition just looks at patterns a person has observed in the past to make predictions that follow those patterns.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Intuition does not require, or even equal, supernatural abilities.


----------



## Cuttlefish (Aug 4, 2014)

Much of what OP describes is a phenomena called nonlocal intuition. Now that you know what it's called, you can research it! There's no need to shoehorn it into an explanation that it simply doesn't fit. 

Here are some peer-reviewed scientific papers of experimental evidence related to nonlocal intuitive perception:

https://www.heartmath.org/assets/uploads/2015/01/intuition-part1.pdf
https://www.heartmath.org/assets/uploads/2015/01/intuition-part2.pdf

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4010960/

[HR][/HR]









_Our research at the HeartMath Institute suggests there are three categories or types of processes the word intuition describes. The first type of intuition, often called implicit knowledge or implicit learning, essentially refers to knowledge we’ve acquired in the past and either forgot or did not realize we had learned. Drawing on the neuroscience conception of the human brain as a highly efficient and effective patternmatching device,[176] a number of pattern-recognition models have been developed to show how this fast type of intuitive decision-making and action can be understood purely in terms of neural processes. In this regard, the brain matches the patterns of new problems or challenges with implicit memories based on prior experience.[224, 230, 231]

The second type of intuition is what we call energetic sensitivity, which refers to the ability of the nervous system to detect and respond to environmental signals such as electromagnetic fields (also see Energetic Communication section). It is well established that in both humans and animals, nervous-system activity is affected by geomagnetic activity.[232] Some people, for example, appear to have the capacity to feel or sense that an earthquake is about to occur before it happens. It has recently been shown that changes in the earth’s magnetic field can be detected about an hour or even longer before a large earthquake occurs. [231] Another example of energetic sensitivity is the sense of being stared at. Several scientific studies have verified this type of sensitivity.[234]

The third type of intuition is nonlocal intuition, which refers to the knowledge or sense of something that cannot be explained by past or forgotten knowledge or by sensing environmental signals. It has been suggested that the capacity to receive and process information about nonlocal events appears to be a property of all physical and biological organization and this likely is because of an inherent interconnectedness of everything in the universe.[235-237] Examples of nonlocal intuition include when a parent senses something is happening to his or her child who is many miles away, or the repeated, successful sensing experienced by entrepreneurs about factors related to making effective business decisions._

From the Institute of HeartMath, https://www.heartmath.org/research/science-of-the-heart/intuition-research/.​
[HR][/HR]

Personally I have not experienced much nonlocal intuitive perception in my life. I can recall one instance where I had an inexplicable feeling of dread in my chest while at the zoo with my son and mother. I didn't have anything to worry about, which was the strange thing. I thought it was my partner, whom I had the sense was suffering emotionally. That night he called me to talk about how he wasn't doing well. It is not clear to me whether that is nonlocal intuition, but I do know I am often physiologically synchronised to him, because we are often breathing and exhaling at the same time and sometimes having the same thoughts as one another. We're almost opposites in type.

I use the other two types of intuition all the time. I am very energetically sensitive and pick up on others' moods around me almost immediately as if it were in the air. And I too sense "good" people and "bad" people like a sniffer dog. Not too long ago there was somebody I had never liked in exactly this way from the moment we met. One day my partner and I found out they had cheated mutual friends out of money and had gotten into trouble with police by sexually harassing an under-aged girl online. Aha, I *knew* I didn't like him for a reason.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

At first I came to say iNtuitive-psychic correlation is junk and I've never experienced this, but I've just realized I'm wrong, so instead I'm here to say iNtuitive-psychic correlation is junk and I actually experience weird synchronicity stuff in close relationships, mostly with Ss. Thanks @Cuttlefish for posting that description - evidently this is nonlocal intuition and I didn't realize it until just now. Anyway it mostly happens with my family where we'll be texting or calling at the exact same time. We talk fairly often, but I don't think it's enough to explain it entirely. I also knew when my grandma passed away. I was totally alone driving in my car and all of a sudden I just started bawling. Something about the sky and the expanse. It suddenly seemed purple and so vast and distant, and purple was her color, and I knew. My mom called a few minutes later and I told her I already knew. It was weird but kind of comforting, too.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't like the term "Psychic", as it seems to lead to misunderstanding. I have had several experiences that I could only describe as "psychic". Such as sudden feelings of danger, and avoiding things mere seconds before it happens. 

For example, everyday my roommate would drive us home. He would blow through the same stop sign every day, because not very many people drove through our area. One day, on the way home. I just felt he shouldn't drive through the stop sign this one time. He stopped for me, and someone else from the crossing road blew through the 4 way stop, and if he had run it like always. We would have been T-boned for sure. 

I have frequently had these things, but most of the time things are not happening to "me" all the time. I just sense a certain thing will happen, and they do. Its completely random, and I only have a few seconds to react in time. 

Another thing I have experienced, like Cuttlefish's post talks about. The subconscious pattern matching. I seem to be adept at this specific thing, without my foreknowledge. What I mean is that I sometimes become aware of these patterns, but only when something goes amiss. For example, I frequent forums a lot. And sometimes, forums lead to off forum chatrooms. Where people might not always use the same username. Or people might frequently change usernames. I am easily able to discern people, based entirely on my subconscious gut feeling of their typing pattern. I cannot tell you what they are, but I can pick up on those patterns. I have accurately picked out people, whom I knew. After they changed their name. A good example of this in effect, is Town of Salem. But, it does require me having communicating a lot with you to work. 

Lastly, I don't know how to describe it. But I am a lucid dreamer, and have explored the subconscious quite well over more than 15 years. I would say I am a bit of an expert on dream analysis, and understanding how things affect dreams, and the waking mind. I have employed the use of lucid dreaming to confront my own mental issues. BUT, there are some things that stand out. What people would call "astral projection" or "out of body experiences", I have experienced as well. I once converted to Satanism, and experienced the wonders of isolation psychosis. Within my madness, you could say I gained a bit more insight than most people would into the construction of personality. I became far too self aware, in a sense. In my recovery, I have experienced many types of sleep disorders, and the most common among them being sleep paralysis and hypnagogic hallucinations. There were a few "Dreams" that I had, that violated all of my knowledge about dreams. They only happened a handful of times, and never again. I will list each night. 

For example, I once had 3 nights of what could be attributed to many strange phenomenon. There was one bizarre incident of me waking up in bed. I have experienced sleep paralysis many times, but there was one time I woke up. I could move just fine, and I saw something standing next to my bed. A figure I couldn't see, because it was pitch black. But I could see its golden aura. It was humanoid, with 6 distinct glowing dots in its head. You could say they were eyes. I promptly freaked the fuck out, but when I turned on the light. Nothing was there. 

The 2nd night, was much more terrifying, and much more real. I knew, this wasn't just a hallucination. I woke up again, to the sound of "Crackling". I have heard this sound before, it sounded like fire. I opened my eyes, and to my surprised. There was a light on in my room. But something wasn't right. The light was coming from directly behind me, and there was no lamp or anything behind me. It gave off a blueish white glow, and it was moving. I slowly turned around, and saw a ball of what looked like lightning. Hovering 3 feet above the ground, just out of arms reach. I was petrified, because I never seen anything like it. I had to tell myself it was some sort of hallucination, because I didn't believe it. I threw my covers over my head, and then it eventually vanished. 

The 3rd night I awoke from a dream, and for some reason. I could see in my pitch black room. (I slept in the basement then with no windows, not even an alarm clock). I could see as if I had red night vision goggles. Everything was black and red. I sat up, and I could see my hands in front of me. I suddenly started moving without control. If you have ever been aware you were sleepwalking, it is similar to that. I somehow manifested a screen in front of myself, and I saw a page of letters I didn't recognize. I still, don't know where it came from. But I can tell you if I saw it again. I did something to the page, and black energy transferred back and forth between my hands. Then page disappeared, and I "Woke up" to the pitch black room. 

Those 3 nights made me research alien abductions, ball lightning, and demonic possession more.


----------



## Cuttlefish (Aug 4, 2014)

X A N A said:


> ...


Unrelated, but I've witnessed ball lightning myself. It occurred during a lightning storm and it was a green ball of light that suddenly appeared in the sky below the clouds, traveled for maybe 2-3 seconds in a single direction, then disappeared. I just happened to look outside at the right time. It looked nothing like lightning.


----------

